# Vortex Optics 2009



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Good morning,

Here are a few of our new items for this year; they should be available this spring.

Razor HD Spotting Scope - comes with the 20-60x eyepiece and view-thru case. 

Fixed 30X eyepiece and camera adapters are available separate for the Razor HD.









the camera adapter









15x56 HD Kaibab Binocular









32mm Viper Binoculars









My personal favorite Raptor 32mm Binoculars









If you would like to receive our new catalog to see all of our new products go here http://www.vortexoptics.com/catalog_requests
Just make sure you select the Vortex-Hunting version instead of the default Vortex-Birding in the first drop down box. We'll have them sent by the end of the week.


Thanks for your support!

Tim


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I can see me owning the new razor spotter and digital camera adapter.

Love the new 32mm Viper series, cant wait to check them out.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Great looking stuff Tim! 09 looks great for Vortex


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Looking Good.* :darkbeer:


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice looking stuff there Tim.

May have to break down and buy a razor scope!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Well....yesterday work installed a filter on the computers - initially banning me from all archery forums...but today I am back on...but they filtered out images....DAMMIT!!!

I will have to check out the pics later...


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks Great Tim!

John


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I will be owning that strikefire we were looking at Tim. I liked it a lot.
I will be sending you a PM in a little while I was checking out some of the other optics companies while we there. Being the Gun Nut I am... One smaller company cought my eye with a option that they offer. It was really interesting.

Thanks for the great time! Loved the show!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Well....yesterday work installed a filter on the computers - initially banning me from all archery forums...but today I am back on...but they filtered out images....DAMMIT!!!
> 
> I will have to check out the pics later...


Maybe I will post some on facebook for you to check out.

Filters,,dang administrators....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Maybe I will post some on facebook for you to check out.
> 
> Filters,,dang administrators....


yeahh.......they AXED Facebook too...BUT...I have the trusty laptop here today......



Oh...and get this...when they installed it...yeah they blocked e-Justice!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

Unreal Tim, you guys just keep pushing the envelope every year. Great looking products, looks like my diamondbacks are gonna be finding a new home soon. Time to upgrade. Dave


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

cant wait to get my paws on some of the new stuff!!! looks awesome Tim. Harry


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like it is time to add to the collection. The Kaibab and Razor HD look really impressive!!!! Now I just need to find $2500 somewhere so I can buy them. Anyone got change Now they need to build a 60mm spotter on the Razor HD platform, That would be sweeeeet!!!!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

I like the way those 32mm Vipers look! Sweet!!


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

When are you guys going to start making range finders? I'm in the market :secret:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

young_bull44 said:


> When are you guys going to start making range finders? I'm in the market :secret:


:secret:


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Viper 8x32's a bowhunters dream glass! Great looking products Tim.


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*Here's a few more of 2009*

The Diamondback series has been updated this year. Four different sizes - compact, mid and two full size (42mm & 50mm)
28mmhttp://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/vortex-diamondback-8x28-binocular
36mmhttp://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/vortex-diamondback-7x36-binocular
42mmhttp://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/vortex-diamondback-8x42-binocular
50mmhttp://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/vortex-diamondback-8.5x50-binocular










32 mm Crossfire's http://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/vortex-crossfire-8x32-binocular










80 mm Nomad










Monopod http://www.vortexoptics.com/tripods/view/vortex-escape-monopod









Dakota Tripod http://www.vortexoptics.com/tripods/view/vortex-dakota-tripod









Thanks
Tim


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

A Mono Pod!!!!!!!

That is on my wish list!


----------



## wctbowtech (May 18, 2008)

Great looking Products!


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nice looking spotting scope.


----------



## Outward_Saint (Dec 8, 2005)

Tim,
I like the new products. I'm looking forward to hearing about what people think of the new Razor spotting scope and how it compares to the Skyline ED. I "second" the motion for a rangefinder. Possibly with a green indicator versus the black. I would also like to hear about the Kaibab binos and the new dakota tripod. 

Adam Ott
Lincoln NE


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

love the new diamondback upgrades, looks and new models.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Good Stuff Tim! TTT


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Ah man this is sweeeeet! I love the '08 line up, and the '09 looks waaaay better! :shade:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Tim
I think I see a new Spotting scope in my future :shade: Dont tell Mama :zip:
Bob


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

great lookin products as usual!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

awesome!!

great company and great products!!

cant wait to check out some of the new stuff


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey Tim , what are the chances of a Lazer Rangfinder for Vortex in the future?


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

short-n-fast said:


> Hey Tim , what are the chances of a Lazer Rangfinder for Vortex in the future?


Very good!:zip:


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

I been waiting for this info to come out. 

These all look great :grin:

Tim and everyone at Vortex has put alot of time and effort into making sure this year will be a great one as well for getting the optics you wnat at an affordable price. :thumb:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

VortexStaff said:


> Very good!:zip:



*HEYYYYYYY NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

I shall volunteer to be a field tester!


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Tim!

We need to talk! Something you mentioned at the ATA show!


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

:grin:


^^^


:grin:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*Razor Video*

Here’s a video we did this past fall while sighting in the new .50 cal. Video was shot through the Razor spotting scope at 625 yards during the last hour of sunlight.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

:clap:








:nixon: 643 grains of Diplomacy! :heh:


----------



## mncarphntr (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm considering a pair of Viper binos and would like an honest opinion on the difference in the 8X or 10X as far as low light and field of view compared to each other and other comparibly priced brands. (I wear glasses too) The problem is finding a dealer that carries them to do a hands on test. I hate to buy something like that sight unseen and know that opinions are just that. I want above average low light, FOV and clarity, light weight and dont want to spend a grand on it. Any input appreciated,thanks.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

mncarphntr said:


> I'm considering a pair of Viper binos and would like an honest opinion on the difference in the 8X or 10X as far as low light and field of view compared to each other and other comparibly priced brands. (I wear glasses too) The problem is finding a dealer that carries them to do a hands on test. I hate to buy something like that sight unseen and know that opinions are just that. I want above average low light, FOV and clarity, light weight and dont want to spend a grand on it. Any input appreciated,thanks.


I own both and use my 8x 95% of the time. I only use the 10X if I am hunting out west.

I just got a 3rd pr of Vipers the 8x32 and these little babies are sweet, I will be using them next week in TX hunting. They are going to be my primary bowhunting binoculars for here in the midwest. They gather light really well and they are crystal clear and very compact and light.


----------

